# 20 gallon vivarium



## ch0ch (Dec 27, 2006)

What do I need to start a 20 gallon vivarium? Can someone walk me through? Is it expensive? What kind of animals can I keep?


----------



## ch0ch (Dec 27, 2006)

Im also curious as to what different kind of turtles there are that i can keep. Preferably a species that stays small. Also what kind of lighting is good in a vivarium? Do you need night time lights?? Is there a site that sells vivarium equipment?


----------



## ch0ch (Dec 27, 2006)

ive googled all this and gotten the answers i was looking for... sorry for the useless thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

ch0ch said:


> ive googled all this and gotten the answers i was looking for... sorry for the useless thread


No ch0ch, I am truly sorry that no one ever replied to your thread. Please don't feel your thread was useless. No thread is useless when your trying to find out information. I do hope you can post your finding and maybe others looking for the same information could learn from you.  After all we are all hear to learn from each other.


----------



## ch0ch (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Lauri, 
I did wanna share some information I thought would be useful... and since i love turtles I thought it would be cool to share what species of turtles are available to us as hobbyists. 
Check out petturtle.com
-Box Turtles (Genus Terrapene ornata ornata)
-Sliders (Genus Trachemys)
-Mud Turtles (Genus Kinosternon and Sternotherus) 
-Painted Turtles (Genus Chrysemys)
They explain all the requirements these turtles have and i think its a great place to start your research.
I found out that i cant keep turtles in anything to small so I wont be getting them just yet. Maybe ill do something else with the 20 gallon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your information with us ch0ch I wish you luck with them when you have a big enough tank. I do hope you share all your photos and progress with us.
Just outta curiosity what size should you start out with? 
Any thoughts of what you want to do with the 20gallon? Would make a nice little community tropical fish tank


----------



## ch0ch (Dec 27, 2006)

That is exactly what I was thinking with the 20 gallon. I wanna create a planted community tank, with a home made wooden stand, and perhaps a homemade filter. Ive got alot of ideas.. i just have to decide what I am going to do. Ill be on vacation for the next weekand a half so when I come back I will seriously think about it.. Whatever the project may be I will post pictures asap. 

I also have a 75 gallon sitting around. :lol: I will get around to that when I get the chance. That may be the large size turtle vivarium I have been dreaming of. Very excited about getting back into the hobby, but im frightened by the expenditures. Hehe its all worth it though.  bye bye. 
-Lorenzo


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

That is awesome ch0ch, look forward to your posts in the future. Have a great vacation.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't really know what a vivarium is (sorry), but I did used to own a red eared slider turtle, which would nip at the goldfish I tried to put in there. So it's probably not a good idea to put a turtle with fish if you have a water turtle (they love live food).

I have two 'dry' tortoises now; all they eat is veggies! I still have 3 aquariums full of fish


----------



## otis07 (Feb 16, 2007)

*options*

the word vivarium is pretty broad and almost any amphibian can be housed in one, many reptiles can also be housed in one. as far as cost, there are a lot of things to consider, is it going to have any water feature(s)? what kind of animal is going in there, what kinds of plants are you going to use, are you going to make a background, and if so, how? ect. if you give me a general idea of either what species you want in it, or what you want it to look loke. i would be glad to help, and please feel free to ask questions. good luck!


----------

